# Mail sur iPod Touch 2



## Vladimok (26 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Sur mon iPod touch 2, j'ai essayé de configuré un compte mail yahoo, aucun probleme.

Mais quand veux passé à la configuration d'autre compte, au moment de la vérification du compte POP, j'en ai pour 3 plombe à attente, jusqu'à ce que le message apparaisse:

connexion impossible avec ssl, voulez-vous essayé sans SSL ?

ce que je fais et cela fonctionne, comment faire pour remédier à cela ?

Merci


----------



## OlivierTassi (27 Décembre 2008)

Tu vas dans :
Réglages + Mail
tu choisis ton compte, puis Avancé : là, tu décoches "Utiliser SSL"


----------



## Vladimok (27 Décembre 2008)

OlivierTassi a dit:


> Tu vas dans :
> Réglages + Mail
> tu choisis ton compte, puis Avancé : là, tu décoches "Utiliser SSL"



Oui j' ai bien vu. Mais le probleme viens au moment de la création du compte

Question:
Dans mail comment vider la corbeille de tous les mails en une seul fois ?


----------

